# turbo dogg



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

so i took my now turbo dogg out last night, agian. lol i have called a few that have hung at 400 to 600 yards, but me being stubborn and hard headed i will never give up. so last night i parked the truck. walked about a quarter mile from it. set the caller to my right and slightly back about 30 years. i started with the cotton tail distress. it made it to the first 60 seconds of silence when i hear the grass behind me rustling. i turn my head and between me and the caller is a huge beautiful coyote. he walkes almost to the caller when it starts calling agian. he jumps about 4 feet straight up and goes trotten off...lmao. i never got a shot but it was fairly open country and it was just a awesome thing to see. just thought id share with y'all


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that would have great to see!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That would be cool.

BTW could you tell me how to set my caller back 30 years. lol I knew it was a typo but thought wow that would be nice, OHHH wait then I'd still be with my first wife....Never mind...Could I do just 25 ? No use putting myself through that hell again.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

ya ya ya....lol darn typos. and shouldn't you still be in your lil white room??? did they let you out for the night already...lmao


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

escaped.....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool oneshot ! You did put them britches in the laundry already too right ? LMAO


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

oh yes the britches are washed and ready to go agian...lol im lookin forward to may more "close encounters" hopefully next time ill have a pic of a dead big beautiful yote to show y'all...lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL... Good luck !! And stay away from that time travelin machine will ya ?


----------

